# Just Waiting for Packages.......



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Any Sacramento, CA AmazonFlex drivers here? I've only picked up at the station a couple times. I get to location, swipe that I have arrived. App tells me to wait for packages. So, I wait, and wait , and wait. Just sit there waiting for a delivery package to come across my app. I see a lot of other drivers picking up their packages, and heading away, at least 20, didn't count. I have no pick ups in my itinerary. I really don't care, I'm getting paid anyway. I don't care to ask any questions of any one around me, app is pretty straight forward, no confusion. I just watch, and get paid. I'm there at the agreed time, ready to pick up and deliver packages. They didn't assign me any packages. Nice gas savings!
Idling the engine with AC on burns more gas than driving. These guys are wack! Did a 4 hour block Friday night, and today a 2 hour block today. No added itinerary after arrival at pick up station. Still, just sitting there, with their free wifi to enjoy passing the time, pays more than Uber/Lyft in Sacramento, but very much more boring. Unbelievable! Correct, I did not do any deliveries waiting for 6 hours. Yes, I sat in the parking lot for 6 hours. Yes, I was paid for 6 hours block time.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think you're confused the wait for delivery instructions is for restaurant delivery


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I think you're confused the wait for delivery instructions is for restaurant delivery


no confusion. waiting for a pick up. no pick up comes. I park, wait, get psaid


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrA said:


> no confusion. waiting for a pick up. no pick up comes. I park, wait, get psaid


What's the warehouse code? I know we drive into our warehouse


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh there is definitely some confusion! 
Do you know if you're prime now or logistics? Like nighthawk said, your warehouse code will tell.

For logistics packages don't magically show up on your itinerary. And as far as I know even prime now drivers have to scan in package deliveries?

Do yourself a favor and check in with a PERSON after you check in with that app.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

If he could hit "I've arrived", then he's at the correct location. At DLA2, when I got there, nobody told me what to do either. I just watch other drivers drive up to where the boxes are and I did the same. 

Hey, if you don't get an email from Amazon, more power to you and keep on getting that free dough.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

This is funny. For our warehouse, after we mark arrived we have to go in, sign into an ipad, wait for our name to be called, scan packages and go on our routes. This is for Prime now 1-2 hour delivery. Technically I guess you can mark arrived and never go in to get packages. We do not have packages until we are given them by personal inside. I guess you can do that, but I am not one to throw the "D" word around to put fear in people, I would think marking arrived and never scanning packages does get noticed. Atleast I would think it would. You can probably ride this for another couple of shifts and see what happens. Keep us updated.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So MrA you watched the videos right?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe I've been doing this wrong all along....


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Like hambone said. They want you to sign an Ipad. That's because the attendants are not doing their job. I swipe "I've arrived". That's all I'm required to do. That's all I will do. The rest is up to them. Signing in on that pad is punching the clock. I'm not an employee. Won't do it. Personnel knows I'm there via app. Up to them to start assigning packages. I've been to the station 3 times in 7 months. I get blocks so random and infrequently. If I happen to get a block, I sit in the parking lot, get paid. If required to sign in, why wouldn't the app instruct to do so? App says wait for packages, that's it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

MrA said:


> Like hambone said. They want you to sign an Ipad. That's because the attendants are not doing their job. I swipe "I've arrived". That's all I'm required to do. That's all I will do. The rest is up to them. Signing in on that pad is punching the clock. I'm not an employee. Won't do it. Personnel knows I'm there via app. Up to them to start assigning packages. I've been to the station 3 times in 7 months. I get blocks so random and infrequently. If I happen to get a block, I sit in the parking lot, get paid. If required to sign in, why wouldn't the app instruct to do so? App says wait for packages, that's it.


 Be sure to update this thread when you get your deactivation email! 
It's on it's way........guaranteed!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrA said:


> Like hambone said. They want you to sign an Ipad. That's because the attendants are not doing their job. I swipe "I've arrived". That's all I'm required to do. That's all I will do. The rest is up to them. Signing in on that pad is punching the clock. I'm not an employee. Won't do it. Personnel knows I'm there via app. Up to them to start assigning packages. I've been to the station 3 times in 7 months. I get blocks so random and infrequently. If I happen to get a block, I sit in the parking lot, get paid. If required to sign in, why wouldn't the app instruct to do so? App says wait for packages, that's it.


I disagree the app does not say wait for packages to show up in your app


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

So when does you app go back to the no longer on a shift screen? It's something I've wondered about.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Watch the station pickup video on your app and tell me is that what you're doing


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Magik0722 said:


> So when does you app go back to the no longer on a shift screen? It's something I've wondered about.


 Different actions trigger then end of your block. If you've made all your deliveries it should close out immediately and give you the "good job" sreen. If you have a return it won't close out until the warehouse rescans them into the system. Once in a while the itinerary will stay open for one reason or another but will close out eventually. 
If you still have packages and past your block time it will stay open until you finish or return them. 
If it's still open and not sure why....look for small packages or envelopes in crevices and under seats!


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Watch the station pickup video on your app and tell me is that what you're doing


Yes. Exactly. Instructions in app for this location are to wait for packages to be assigned to app itinerary.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Pretty sure this is BS I'm not buying it. If you don't scan package into your device you won't get paid


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrA said:


> Yes. Exactly. Instructions in app for this location are to wait for packages to be assigned to app itinerary.


Nope they say go inside


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Pretty sure this is BS I'm not buying it. If you don't scan package into your device you won't get paid


They're not assigning any packages. I'm getting paid as soon as I swipe arrived. Blocks paid by time. Up to them to assign packages.



nighthawk398 said:


> Nope they say go inside


I went inside. Then I went back to my car to wait for delivery assignments to show up in my itinerary.

Anyway. I got paid. Didn't deliver anything.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrA said:


> They're not assigning any packages. I'm getting paid as soon as I swipe arrived. Blocks paid by time. Up to them to assign packages.
> 
> I went inside. Then I went back to my car to wait for delivery assignments to show up in my itinerary.
> 
> Anyway. I got paid. Didn't deliver anything.


They only show up in your app automatically if you're doing restaurant deliveries that's what I'm trying to tell you


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basically it works like this...if you check in, regardless if you scan any packages you'll get paid. Has happened to me when they ran out of packages, everyone on the block checked in, no packages to deliver, told to go home. Payment shows up when your block time ends.

I missed the fact that he says he's done it 3 times in 7 months. Maybe they won't catch on??


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Amazon will figure it out eventually. They really should be a little more on top of stuff like this. Plenty of Amazon employees monitor this site so I'm sure corporate will find out about this happening. Maybe they figure in the big picture doesn't cost them alot who knows what the high up people think. I do my job and take it seriously so that's the only thing I need to really concern myself with. Pretty crappy though knowing I go nuts refreshing and go out and actually do the work while someone once again scams the system.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know about your warehouse, but UCA1 has been completely taken over by Seattle (corporate). No one at our warehouse drops blocks anymore, assigns 1-hours, etc.

If someone shows up to their block with the intention of just sitting there and getting paid, that's not gonna happen -- if you miss the route (regardless if it was on purpose or not), you will start to get either 1-hour deliveries sent to your phone or an alcohol pick-up, so you'll be doing deliveries regardless and i'd rather take a route than be stuck doing 1-hours.

It's a pretty shitty thing to do to just pick up the block without having to do any work because you're taking that block from someone who does actually want to work.

I'm speaking for Prime Now warehouses btw.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Every WH has an idiot who thinks he's found a loophole. And the process does say to go inside and check in with security or personnel, ie 'sign-in on the ipad'. Same as taking a ticket.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I don't know about your warehouse, but UCA1 has been completely taken over by Seattle (corporate). No one at our warehouse drops blocks anymore, assigns 1-hours, etc.
> 
> If someone shows up to their block with the intention of just sitting there and getting paid, that's not gonna happen -- if you miss the route (regardless if it was on purpose or not), you will start to get either 1-hour deliveries sent to your phone or an alcohol pick-up, so you'll be doing deliveries regardless and i'd rather take a route than be stuck doing 1-hours.
> 
> ...


I'm not taking anything from anybody. I'm there ready to accept packages ands deliver them. Up to them to assign them. Did it again today. 2 hour block. Finally got a package in my itinerary 15 minutes from the end time of my block. I went in to scan it. By the time they had it ready to go. My block time was up. I told the attendant my time was expired, and left. I was paid again to enjoy their free WiFi


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

MrA said:


> I'm not taking anything from anybody. I'm there ready to accept packages ands deliver them. Up to them to assign them. Did it again today. 2 hour block. Finally got a package in my itinerary 15 minutes from the end time of my block. I went in to scan it. By the time they had it ready to go. My block time was up. I told the attendant my time was expired, and left. I was paid again to enjoy their free WiFi


What exactly do you expect? Do you want the warehouse managers to hand your packages to you on a silver platter while you sit in your car?

Little do you know, you could be making *a lot *more by actually working and taking routes -- rarely do I average less than $35-$40/hr. after tips come through (sometimes more!) and some of those routes were finished in 30 minutes to an hour meaning i'm making more than you in less time and i'm not on the verge of being deactivated and you are.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> What exactly do you expect? Do you want the warehouse managers to hand your packages to you on a silver platter while you sit in your car?


No silver platter needed. Don't know how they do it in SF. Here in Sacramento, the pay is $18 hour. They roll the packages for a route out into a hallway and call the drivers name, then go back behind a locked hallway door. App will notify when a package is ready to be scanned/picked up. I'll go into the hallway when a delivery is ready. There is no one to check in with, other than the sign in ipad, that app does not tell me to sign. There is no one there other than other drivers. I know whats going on, im just not playing along. They know I'm there through the app, They want to go off a ipad sign in list, that's fine, it used to be just a clip board and a pencil. I'm not going to sign it, not required to. My only obligation is to arrive on time at designated location, and to scan and deliver assigned packages. I still got paid.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

This is the best thread I have an seen in a while. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

As I sit here collecting $44 for my fresh block, because they have nothing to deliver.

But in all seriousness, your just screwing yourself out of more money by not checking in at the start of a block.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ Yep, proof you can't fix stupid. 

In the words of Getty Lee, New World Man, Conform or be cast out.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

MrA said:


> No silver platter needed. Don't know how they do it in SF.


our hourly is $20 here, we go inside, sign into the iPad and wait until our name is called to batch our own route. The managers are out in the open, no one is behind closed doors here unless it's the high up people that sit in an office and check email all day.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

There are a lot more flex drivers now in Sac than when it started here, as November. I was one of the first drivers. The warehouse had no clue what to do with flex drivers showing up. They still don't. Most of the drivers were from a company called Scoobeez(sp?). Flex drivers sat around getting the overflow that Scoobeez was behind on. Today and last week when I was there it was all Flex drivers. They must have transitioned to all independant contractor work force. Amazon is getting sued for misclassification of Flex drivers. Put the packages out, I'll scan them and be on my way, thank you. I'm not going to stand in a hallway with no air conditioning, no chairs, no clean water available to drink. Actually, in the terms of service it says I am to have no interaction with amazon employees. Get notified, scan package, leave to deliver. Anything else is not in the contract. I'm not signing in on a clipboard, ipad, etc . I sign in on the app. The rest is up to them.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Ubercal said:


> As I sit here collecting $44 for my fresh block, because they have nothing to deliver.
> 
> But in all seriousness, your just screwing yourself out of more money by not checking in at the start of a block.


I have checked in. App has GPS, knows I'm there. Once I swipe " I've Arrived" on time, my block is started.
App does not instruct to sign into ipad, clipboard etc., because that would be "Behavioral Control". That would make me an employee. I'm an independant contractor that they would prefer to treat as an employee. I have a 4 hour reserved block for Saturday. I'm going to do this every time. Don't care about potential $20 in tips. I just saved 200 miles off my odometer. App is working correctly, warehouse personnel are not. App not integrated with warehouse personnel? None of my concern. I would prefer to just park, chill, and get paid for nothing more than showing up, on time of course.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> If he could hit "I've arrived", then he's at the correct location. At DLA2, when I got there, nobody told me what to do either. I just watch other drivers drive up to where the boxes are and I did the same.
> 
> Hey, if you don't get an email from Amazon, more power to you and keep on getting that free dough.


Not free. got to sit at location in HOT Sacramento weather! Just pointing out that they're not on top of their game and I dontr give a F! I can manage without their random, hard to get blocks!


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

What is this fresh, prime, prime now ?

for sure it's not logistics at dla9 you drive inside wearhouse to a spot with racks of packages waiting.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

They have racks that you pull out of the warehouse into the parking lot where I was. But in this instance, they had nothing that needed to go. So they just paid me to wait around.

And to the OP, if your content making $18 an hour on your sticking it to the man trip. When you could be making $30 or more, have at it. It's your paycheck and I'm sure the guys getting what would have been your route. Instead of the one hour they would have had to do instead, thank you.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Had this happen to me before the days of the I-Pad. Prime delivery. Three hour block. Checked in at the warehouse, went inside, had to wait as there were many drivers ahead of me. All the routes were given out. Nothing for me. Waited for 1 hour deliveries. Made three 1 hour deliveries. Got an email saying I did not make myself available for deliveries and would not be paid for the block. Took me two months, many emails, to get paid.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

MrA said:


> I'm not going to stand in a hallway with no air conditioning, no chairs, no clean water available to drink.


Where in the "contract" does it say you're entitled to a chair or a drinking fountain (clean or otherwise)?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Pretty sure this is BS I'm not buying it. If you don't scan package into your device you won't get paid


You will get paid as long as you've hit "I've arrived". It meant that you showed up on time for the block and at the correct location. What happened after that is between you and the warehouse. It's just like Prime Now. I could just hit "I've arrived" and then drive home and I would get paid. Obviously, the problem would come a few days later once Amazon figured out what was going on.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Where in the "contract" does it say you're entitled to a chair or a drinking fountain (clean or otherwise)?


Unless you live in China like. Me if a company wants to treat you like an employee they better obey employee rules and laws or it can get very expensive for them


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrA said:


> I have checked in. App has GPS, knows I'm there. Once I swipe " I've Arrived" on time, my block is started.
> App does not instruct to sign into ipad, clipboard etc., because that would be "Behavioral Control". That would make me an employee. I'm an independant contractor that they would prefer to treat as an employee. I have a 4 hour reserved block for Saturday. I'm going to do this every time. Don't care about potential $20 in tips. I just saved 200 miles off my odometer. App is working correctly, warehouse personnel are not. App not integrated with warehouse personnel? None of my concern. I would prefer to just park, chill, and get paid for nothing more than showing up, on time of course.


I have a feeling on Saturday they eill.keep an eye out for this

And why your complaining about signing in on an iPad I don't get it's like uiubwant to cheat amazon


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> And why your complaining about signing in on an iPad I don't get it's like uiubwant to cheat amazon


It's pretty funny that everyone is saying that Amazon uses an IPad and not a Fire Tablet.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> It's pretty funny that everyone is saying that Amazon uses an IPad and not a Fire Tablet.


Fire tablet is just an Android


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

*Amazon Flex*
7:10 PM (44 minutes ago)
























to me
Dear Delivery Partner,
Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (05/28-06/03) delivering Prime Now packages:
• Successful deliveries: You successfully delivered 0 of the 0 orders you were assigned.
• Reliability: You made deliveries for 1 of the 1 blocks you scheduled.
Please note that Restaurant deliveries are not reflected in this weekly summary.
If you have questions or concerns about this summary, email us at [email protected].
Thanks for delivering smiles with Amazon Flex!
The Amazon Flex Team
Definitions
• Successful Delivery: A delivery is considered successful when it is delivered on time.

You're welcome, Amazon. LOL. I actually scheduled two blocks. Paid for both. App loaded a package into my itinerary, so went in and scanned it, took it for delivery.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Any update?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Doesn't really matter much now, if his WH operates like mine. Everyone has routes dispatched thru the app now.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I got an email that I now have a customer not getting their package although I delivered them all, and took photos of all shipped/delivered pax. I have one reserved block at Mundelein this coming Saturday and I haven't been able to get anything else, nor see offers at Morton, Mundelein, McKinley nor Lisle (closest to home). I used to do two to three after hours weeknights + weekend deliveries from Lisle. Today, I got my bike rack accessories I ordered from Amazon... Delivered by a... FLEX driver. (I spent $290 this week on Amazon products.) What the heck. Is it slow all around Chicagoland?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, it's been very slow since the Prime Day bump ended, at least in terms of blocks available. I haven't driven in a couple weeks so I don't know how busy the warehouses are. Either everyone spent all their money and maxed out the credit cards, or they've hired a bunch of new drivers.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Yes, it's been very slow since the Prime Day bump ended, at least in terms of blocks available. I haven't driven in a couple weeks so I don't know how busy the warehouses are. Either everyone spent all their money and maxed out the credit cards, or they've hired a bunch of new drivers.


I was counting on Flex to be $162 extra per week income.. I guess I have to revise my budget.. May have to go back to Uber eats deliveries... Gasp.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I was counting on Flex to be $162 extra per week income.. I guess I have to revise my budget.. May have to go back to Uber eats deliveries... Gasp.


Yuck


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Never. Count. On. Gig. Economy.

Wonder what happened to the dude who asked about getting 40 hours/week? We tried to warn him...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> I was counting on Flex to be $162 extra per week income.. I guess I have to revise my budget.. May have to go back to Uber eats deliveries... Gasp.


Eats got a little better since they added tipping . Still sucks though


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Never. Count. On. Gig. Economy.
> 
> Wonder what happened to the dude who asked about getting 40 hours/week? We tried to warn him...


And I spent a ton of money for seat covers for both pukers and Amazon carton box chafing.. :/


----------

